# Dream Garage Cabinets



## jloper (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a set of Moduline Aluminum garage cabinets. These cabinets were used twice as displays at Barrett Jackson Scotsdale, and Palm Beach. They retail for over $20,000 and I am only asking $12,000 for them. I was going to set up my dream garage, but my wife has to have a surgery that ins won't cover. I am losing really big on these, but it is extremely important I get rid of these quickly. 

The cabinets consist of everything from the first closet style cabinet to the left. It does not include the red and yellow cabinet. They are set up in an "L" shape and are 12' one way and 14' the other way. They come with a central garage vacuum cleaner, Drop Light Reel, and Airhose Reel, as well as stainless tops, and a sink. I will try to attach the pdf of the original invoice. I will crate and ship for addtional fee. My lose is your gain. Please call or text 980-253-4471

Thanks John Loper
Mooresville, NC 

View attachment photo3.JPG


View attachment photo2.JPG


View attachment photo.JPG


View attachment Moduline-Quote.pdf


----------

